# 30-06 vs 300 WM



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

*Which caliber would you prefer 30-06 or 300 WM?*​
300 WM330.00%30-06770.00%


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I've grew-up using 30-06 rifles. My first Deer rifle was a Remington 760 Gamemaster 30-06 bought in 1975 (I still have in mint cond.)
Since then I bought 7 more 30-06 chambered rifles. I shot thousands of rounds, becomming deadly accurate.
Last year I bought my first 300 WM, at first I didn't have much confidence in the 300 WM round but have since become deadly accurate with the 300 WM as well.
The biggest differance I've noticed is the 30-06 seems to kill faster.
It seems like the 300 WM hits them and the animal doesn't realize it's been hit right away, but they both kill well.
Whats your thoughts??


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

What bullets are you using in both cartridges?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ditto.

i have a hard time with the idea that ANYTHING can be hit with a solid 300WM load and not realize it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm talking about the differance!
Like the differance between getting hit in the face with a sledge hammer and a frying pan. Either way your probally going to be knocked out, but the sledge hammer (30-06)is moving a little slower and drops you faster. The frying pan(300 WM) seems like it was moving a lot faster and much liter and seems to stun you just before you relize what just happen, then you drop to your knees slowly and then your out cold.
See what I'm saying?
Like the differance between a 120 lb woman and a 220 lb woman, either way your going to get-her-done.
Just some people prefer one over the other.
Just asking which one you prefer?
Please don't make me breakout the chalkboard :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Geezeeee... Lighten up francis... :roll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have never owned a 30-06. Got my first 270 in 1961 have owned acouple more since. Therefore me personally I've skipped the 06 and jumped to the 300wm. I have a 308. and 7mm Mauser.
Please continue with the chak board. I'll enjoy 
Don't get me wrong the 06 is a great caliber. It just didn't fit in my battery of heaters. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Some guys like 400+ pounders, you know, the ones with mud flaps behind their knees. Soooo.......


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I would shoot a sling shot before I would get her done with a 220 pounder!

I like th 06
TC


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd rather be shooting the 30-06 but I could go with either!


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: uke: 
I started out with the 270win, then went to the 338mag.To much on the old shoulder. Sold the 338 and picked up a 300win mag.Again, I hated shooting that thing after 10 rounds. Sold it and got me a 30-06.Like goldy locks, I found it just right. Hand loads using max amounts of IMR 4350 or reloader 22, and 165 grainers, I hunt deer, elk, and black bear.I never feel under powered and have never lost any game. I don't shoot past 300 yards (never had the need). For you younger shooter take my word for it, buy the 30-06 and dont look back.


----------



## possum daddy (Oct 22, 2005)

I would go with the 30-06. If you check out various ballistics tables you'll find that there are even factory loads available, ex. hornady light mag, that come very close to 300WMag performance. If you really want more power in a 30 caliber I would go with the 300RemUltra or weatherby.

But i would buy a .270 win and use Hornady light Mag 130 grains !

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## xHogHunter (Oct 25, 2005)

All the new hot factory loads (ie [email protected], [email protected]) for the old '06 kinda leave the 300mag without a job to do. Hunted for years with a Rem 721 '06 and never had anything run away on it. Now with the new loads it will shoot like a 7mmMag when you want it to, Pronghorn and such. Don't see this old horse ever going to the barn. My next gun will be a Stevens 200 in 30-06. Ugly but cheap and very deadly on anything in the lower 48 with maybe with a Millet Silverbuck 3x9 on steel mounts and rings.


----------

